# Baja 1000 (Dust to Glory)



## racingwalker (Apr 9, 2005)

hello i'm the "racingwalker" (aka tiffster)

I'm new here, so i want to say hello to everyone=)
Heard that a documentary about the Baja 1000 just recently came out in theaters. i checked out their website at http://d2gfilm.com and it looks really cool, but i still haven't seen it. The guy who directed Step into Liquid is directing this movie so i think it should be good. Anyone seen this movie yet?
please let me know. thanks!


----------

